# Sandblaster for Local arbutus (manzanita)



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi does anyone have access to a sandblaster that i can use to sandblast a piece of arbutus before putting it in my tank? Has anyone done this?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Google some pics before you do it. Sandblasted manz is white/pale and smooth. It looks less natural to me. I'm thinking you could rent a sandblaster easily if you had to.


----------



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

What are the alternatives? Just soak it?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

What exactly are you trying to do? Most wood that you can safely put in a tank needs to be long "dead." Often that takes years once it falls on the ground. That's what I've read anyway.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

try u blast in langley I go there when I need to sandblast wood. The prices are reasonable.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try throwing a few BNP is there and they might blast it clean over night for you  If you are really worried, run it over quickly with a nylon scrubb pad first and rinse.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

arakhavan said:


> What are the alternatives? Just soak it?


a gentle pressure wash works good.


----------



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

Great ideas guys. I ended up scraping most of the bark off, soaking it for a couple days. And i've had it in there for over a week now and have had absolutely no problems and clear water


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i have large arbutus in my yard, and i put some big sized branches right in my tank after peeling the bark and sanding papering it gently. sunk in a couple days and i have not had any problems.


----------

